# Limit Of Specks Wading!!!!!



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

I got these specks from 2:16 to 3:16 this afternoon wading using live crokers and pins. The smallest was 15 and the rest were around 17 to 18.5. I'm going back tomorrow weather permitting. Later!

Deadeye
16ft Lund, 25 Johnson, pair of shorts and flip flops!!


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

*specs*

How big were the pin fish and croakers you used for bait?


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Kenn, I was using very small bait today compared to yesterday. I had a hard time finding decent size bait today. I would say most of my bait today were around an inch to an inch and a half long. The wind was at my back so I could make very long cast with such small bait. Later!

Deadeye


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice job deadeye.
What body of water were you fishing?
If you don't mind...


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

never mind...read it in your other post.
Thanks


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Choctawhatchee Bay!!


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

Were you on the north or south side of the bay. I am heading over to Destin tomorrow and looking for locations to reach the bay to wade.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work & thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## redfishing (Mar 31, 2012)

compulsivehp said:


> Were you on the north or south side of the bay. I am heading over to Destin tomorrow and looking for locations to reach the bay to wade.


Yea, i would like to know as well, i tried the south side today but it was way to rough for me to wade out imo, so no go today. :thumbdown:


Great catch in an hour.


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

deadeyedave said:


> Kenn, I was using very small bait today compared to yesterday. I had a hard time finding decent size bait today. I would say most of my bait today were around an inch to an inch and a half long. The wind was at my back so I could make very long cast with such small bait. Later!
> 
> Deadeye


Figure it out on what side I was on!! Check on which way the wind was blowing today!! I can't just give it away people!! Later!!


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Even if I do give it away most people still can not catch em'. They are just not prepared!! Out!!

Deadeye


----------



## redfishing (Mar 31, 2012)

I guess if i normally read into post that much i would have noticed about the wind, thats pretty much where i was thinking.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

If dip net croakers and pinfish were the secret, half of the 12 year olds around here would put us to shame.


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Not the secret Ryan. Not missing fish, going at the right time, place, tide, etc. If you can't understand that then you do not need to be fishing! As I said most people, probably like yourself, do not do these things. I'm going to my spot here in a few actually!! Later!!

Deadeye


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

And Ryan, if you knew how to read, or read well, what I was using for bait was not the issue, it was what side of the bay I was fishing! Read everything before you speak. You have 51 posts, and you just joined April this year, but I would guess you probably haven't had much to say! Later!!

Deadeye


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

You do know what "out!!" means, right? Very entertaining though lol, thanks.


----------



## 82montauk (Nov 5, 2007)

hey, deadeye! why do you talk down to folks! and why do you use so many exclamation marks!? and don't be such a jerk to folks asking you questions, that's pretty much the reason we have a forum! and i kinda hope you wade onto a stingray.! Stay over in chactaw! out! later!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Give him a break montauk, he finally caught a limit of specks. This is his day in the spotlight.......bahahahahahah!!!!!!!later!!! out!!!!! peace!!!! Toodley-f'n-dooo!!!! goodbye!!!!!!!!


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

I apologize, you are right. He just didn't understand what we were talking about I guess. Anyway, good luck all!!

Deadeye


----------



## STADICMANIC (May 10, 2013)

Nice catch Deadeyedave


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks STADICMANIC. I went to the sound again today and lost a couple of flounder. They just fell off. I never saw them, but I know the flounder bite, as well as all other fish. This is the first time in a long time I have not come back with fish. Oh well, you can't win all the time, and I still had a blast on the water today. I have fun catching bait!! Good luck STADICMANIC!!

Deadeye


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Pretty awful conditions over the past couple days with the water being low and dirty.


----------

